# Mein erstes Servlet



## equin (21. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte ein Servlet schreiben. Leider funktioniert das nicht so ganz. Ich habe mir die Java EE 6 Version heruntergeladen und installiert.

Nun habe ich eine Klasse erstellt, die folgendermaßen aussieht. Bekomme aber die folgende Fehlermeldung: "HttpServlet cannot be resolved to a type". Habe ich irgendwas vergessen? Muss ich noch was einstellen/installieren?


```
public class HelloWorldServlet extends HttpServlet{

}
```

Viele Grüße
equin


----------



## homer65 (21. Jan 2011)

Es fehlt:

```
import javax.servlet.http.*;
```


----------



## equin (21. Jan 2011)

Danke schonmal. Aber dann bekomme ich aber die Meldung. "The import javax.servlet cannot be resolved".

Ich denke irgendwas stimmt mit der Installation noch nicht? Ich habe mir Java EE herunter geladen und es wurde in das Verzeichnis "C:\glassfishv3" installiert. Muss ich da jetzt noch was in den Umgebungsvariablen einstellen oder so? Finde dazu keine hilfreichen Informationen.

Achja ich habe noch die "servlet-api.api" in das Verzeichnis "\jre\lib\ext" kopiert..


----------



## equin (21. Jan 2011)

Ok nun habe ich festgestellt, dass es in Eclipse als Fehler angezeigt wird...wenn ich es auf der Konsole kompiliere gibt es keinen Fehler.

Ich benutzt Eclipse EE, muss ich da sonst noch irgendwas einstellen?


----------



## homer65 (21. Jan 2011)

Guck doch mal, ob in Eclipse unter:
Window => Preferences => Java => Installed JREs
das richtige JRE dabei ist und ob es das "Häckchen" hatt.


----------



## equin (21. Jan 2011)

Dort steht bei mir ein Eintrag: "jre6"

Wenn ich den Ordner "glassfish" hinzufügen will, sagt mir eclipse, dass es kein jdk root ist...


----------



## homer65 (21. Jan 2011)

Und ein beherzter Click auf Search...
Mit anschließendem Durchsuchen deiner ganzen Festplatte bringt auch nichts?
Und was genau ist dieses "jre6"? Da steht doch bestimmt eine Location und ein Type.


----------



## equin (21. Jan 2011)

Search funktioniert tatsächlich. Es wird dann ein "jdk" gefunden unter der locaction "C:\glassfishv3\jdk". Wenn ich da einen Haken setze verändert das allerdings nicht daran, dass Servlet unbekannt ist.

"jre6" ist in der location "Java/re6" und Typ ist Standard VM"


----------



## homer65 (21. Jan 2011)

Wenn du dir die Seite mal genau anguckst, dann steht da, das es nur bei neuen Projekten zieht.


----------

